# Strom Bay Flat chaps



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Guys had some mates coming over for a feed n beers tonight and when I asked what they wanted to eat they said fish (the bastards). It was blowing 20-25 knots but I figured I could pull a feed of flatchaps in close from the bay. I launched via the neck beach and paddled out with the wind to aprox 30 metres. My large sea anchor slowed my drift nicely and I commenced drop shotting using a 3 inch standard Berkley Bass Minnow. The flatchaps were thick but mostly small.

I kept 15 between the high 30 to middle 40 mark and released around 3 times this number all from around the 20- low 30 mark. I decided that I had enough so I started paddling back to shore against the wind which was now up around the 30 knot mark. At length I got back to the beach. The strong winds had flattened the break so I had an easy run to shore which didn't result in being wiped out. Snapped a quick pic on my jumbo fish cleaning table which I will include below.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

What public spirit Scott. Well done. Very relaxing way to fish when the conditions are good.

What weight do you use in that depth?


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Dave, I don't actually use a sinker for a weight. What I use is a 57 gram 6 inch Storm Wild Eye Swim Bait in red head with the Shad tail. As I am only using 10 pound spectra braid through the 1500C Abu overhead I have no problems holding bottom when used in conjunction with the sea anchor.

If there are only smaller flatchaps around the big SP acts as a teaser as it kicks up the sand and the smaller fish nail the 3 inch bass minnow swimming around 3/4 of a metre above the big SP. Any big flatchaps nail the big SP so I have an each way bet. These SPs totally rock and scored me heaps of kings, jews and tuna when i was NSW boy.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done on the flatties Scott.

I got some nice PPB flatties last summer but they have been quiet this winter. It is Mrs Hoits favourite fish so I'm on a mission to bag some more. They currently go for $45/kg at the local market :shock:

Grant


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

That pic looks like a fish market Scott....well done on a haul and a half. That's a cracking banquet.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

your area sure looks to be abundant with fish Scott. well done on the haul. I haven't caught that many flathead TOTAL in my lifetime...


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Good to hear the flatties are back in good numbers close enough to shore.

I've finished my anchor trolly today. So I just need to get some rope for the sea anchor and some kind of winder now. Then I'll be giving it a trial run for a feed of flatties.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:shock: What do you do if your mates want Peking Duck :roll:

 fishing Russ


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Scotto - well done Lizard heaven   - for the fish and you.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Awesome feed of fish, Scott. Well done.

How fast would you have been drifting? Was there much current? I find one of my biggest challenges is being pushed too fast by wind and current. So, my rig just gets dragged along the bottom and snags.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

great looking feed there scott...


----------

